# Marty's Steam up



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Boy's it pretty quite about Marty's Battery power- Steam-up!
John J usually starts a count down.
Who's going?

Don


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Don........... JJ's on a trip to visit family for a couple of weeks... 

I'm sure he'll report when he gets back... 

Yes, things have been quiet about the run this year...


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Ron and I plan to come down on Friday. I know Marty Taylor is coming from Grand Island. They still had rooms at the Best Western when I got mine a couple of weeks ago, usually it fills up fast! I hope to see many friends there. Last weekend in Sept.


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Mary and I will be there sometime Friday. Roadtrip this year instead of flying. Colorado for fall colors and a ride on the Cumbres & Toltec afterwards.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

I wonder about the condition of the G, his whole focus has been the ride on....


----------



## Henson (Jan 2, 2008)

Haven't missed one yet.


----------



## gscaleisfun (Jan 14, 2008)

I missed last years for some reason. but I plan to go this year.


David


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Maybe I should get in touch with Marty's and see if he is having one. Or are we just showing up and surprising him?

Don


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Renee and I plan to make the trip.


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Charlie and I are taking the Amtrak to Omaha and driving down for the weekend.


----------



## rhyman (Apr 19, 2009)

Mary and I will be driving up from OKC on Thursday. We are staying at the Lied Lodge at Arbor Day Farm again this year.


----------



## Terry Jackson (Jan 4, 2008)

Finally got in. We're coming.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

John, good question. I was planning on the 1st of Sept to get down and dirty on the G. After our water main brake and misc other rental apt problems I almost was ready to call it totally off ,having to much stress to deal with.
The ONLY reason it is still on is for the RCRRers club.
I think JJ said something about maybe dropping by here on their way home.


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Chandlor and I plan on coming. Hope all the water issues are behind you now Marty.


----------



## Robby D (Oct 15, 2009)

I want to run the new 1" scale switcher


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Well I had plans to make this trip, then our daughter decided to have a wedding on that day.
And for some goofy reason she expects me to be there, to walk her down that proverbial isle. She thinks my prefered choice of going to Nebraska is just a little off. I think not eloping is just a little off. Oh well we will just have to stay in contact here.
Dennis


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

denray said:


> Well I had plans to make this trip, then our daughter decided to have a wedding on that day.
> And for some goofy reason she expects me to be there, to walk her down that proverbial isle. She thinks my prefered choice of going to Nebraska is just a little off. I think not eloping is just a little off. Oh well we will just have to stay in contact here.
> Dennis


Wow, you sure have a priority problem, Dennis... I guess your choice was probably the best though... 

Robby, I think the 1 inch line is going to get a lot of attention..


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Dennis, get a cardboard cutout on wheels to walk her down the ailse


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

I like that Chris


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Are you sure I will be ready? 
Just a little yard work to do.


















Steam up bay is the easiest to maintain.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks good for live steam anyway.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

raised GRR is the best way to go.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Or smaller, but I'm starting to have trouble keeping my layout weed free, as I age. Jerry Paladino's layout looks like a good way to go. Doubt I have the energy to fill in the plants/track after having someone do the structure and fill it in with dirt. Maybe your raised steam layout would be best for me nowadays.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I like the way Robby is doing his. I have been tring to figure out a way to keep my big bridge and have a raised bed.


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Susie and I hope to make it. We have reservations, but things are still uncertain. I have a new loco to run, but will need to borrow some hoppers to pull. http://forums.mylargescale.com/15-model-making/39338-wsu-pp40-2w-kitbash.html#post627314


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

You pull any cars you want.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

I hope this helps you Marty...
I went out and pulled some weeds n grass off the ROW..
...on my layout!!!
LOL...eh!!!
See...I'm trying to help ya Bud!!!

Dirk


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

As of tonight, 8 loads of weeds, 18 bags mulch and 28 dwarfts trees trimmed just on the MLS canyon area. I need to update my sig photo showing just how large the forest behind the E's have grown.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey, you should be slim and trim by the end of Sept!


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry Barnes said:


> Or smaller, but I'm starting to have trouble keeping my layout weed free, as I age. Jerry Paladino's layout looks like a good way to go. Doubt I have the energy to fill in the plants/track after having someone do the structure and fill it in with dirt. Maybe your raised steam layout would be best for me nowadays.


Jerry
I am been there and done that thus the raised track instead of the ground level as age and wear/tear of joints told me if you want to stay in the hobby...get off the ground!


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I stopped doing the count down cause it stressed Marty out too much

JJ

PS 35 days But You didn't hear that from me.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

O M G !!!!!! 35 days......I'll never make it... never!!!!!! stress,,,stress,,,


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Maybe an incendiary bomb will help you clear the layout.


----------



## barnmichael (Jan 2, 2008)

Sharon and I are planning to be there. Should be pulling in Thursday evening. We're looking forward to seein' y'all.

Michael


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

NTCGRR said:


> O M G !!!!!! 35 days......I'll never make it... never!!!!!! stress,,,stress,,,



Way to go JJ!!


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

ITS OFFICALLY CANCELED. I DON'T HAVE THE TIME OR ENERGY OR EVEN WANT TO CLEAN UP THE RR. 
I had a burst of energy but I am at the point of hating to do it. Sorry.
Pass the word.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

It's been a great 12 year run, Marty... 

Certainly understand... 

Thanks for the memories...


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Stan
I guess I am confused. I did not draw from the post that Marty was DONE hosting meets forever... ONLY that THIS YEAR'S event was cancelled. I can appreciate all the reasons he made this decision.

Perhaps you know something I don't. 

I have found the solution to ongoing maintenance is to have visitors on a regular basis, even if only for part of a day. Most will willingly put in an hour of concentrated "prep" time to check the track, etc. I realize that Marty"s on the ground... with plants is a little different.

We started our meets in 1995 and the ones in October will be #54 and #55. We almost cancelled one year when hurricanes were predicted for the weekend... but the steamers soldiered on even in the heavy rain. [We ARE certifiable].

In any case, I hope this is just a break for Marty and Carrie and the meets return. I would like to run my 1 in engine on the new line.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Jim.... I know nothing more that what has been written... 

Just thanking Marty for the great times we've had in the past.... 

If the one inch layout is going to be fully maintained, maybe we should look at ways to bring in 1 inch equipment....... Which you already have...

Only speculation and cause for rumors, don'tcha know...


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Believe me I feel bad, I know many had plans. The steam track is going and the one inch is going but my dang 1" controlers and RC is still giving me problems. I was out mowing the GRR and tring to pull weeds on the east side Sat and the heat and humidity was killing me. Remowing everything I did last Sat. I can't work on it today because of company. Plus 11 people on answering machine for the busness. We are over booked for work.


----------



## BillBrakeman (Jan 3, 2008)

"all good things must end so the poets often tell us"
 As Stan said , It was a good event and thanks for the memories.
Bill


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Wow Marty, sounds like you are getting plenty of work. I hope that is good news.


----------

